# Que es un freno dinamico y un diodo de marcha libre



## Astherot (May 25, 2008)

SI tengo la idea de los que son cada uno pero nesesito información...o teoria ......se me ha hido dificil encontrar información que exactamente diga como sirve....y sus antecendentes..me serviria mucho y creo que a la comunidad tambien...


----------



## Ardogan (May 25, 2008)

De lo que me acuerdo de la facultad, los diodos de rueda libre usan en convertidores AC-DC, en paralelo con la carga. La función es que la tensión en la carga no sea negativa, altera también las formas de onda en la carga respecto al caso sin rueda libre.
Fijate en http://davinci.ing.unlp.edu.ar/electrotecnia/conpot/guia_de_practicos.htm, en conversión CA-CC hay buenos gráficos.

El freno dinámico que yo sepa es una resistencia que se pone en paralelo con un motor que mueve una carga inercial justamente para frenarlo cuando se le deja de aplicar tensión. La energía cinética del motor se disipa en forma de calor en la resistencia. 
También se puede hacer frenado regenerativo (la corriente vuelve a la fuente, pero requiere dispositivos extra en la electrónica de potencia que mueve el motor), o por contracorriente (requiere inversión de tensión para CC o de fases para CA).
Si veo algo más de frenado lo pongo


----------



## OliverSam (Sep 20, 2010)

El frenado dinámico, en efecto es como dice Ardogan, cuando la energía vuelve a la fuente una vez que un motor invierte su carga, es decir, cuando se requiere frenar un motor de CD con carga inercial, se polariza de forma inversa para que trate de girar en sentido inverso, por lo que la corriente que circula a travéz del motor se invierte, se hace negativa, lo que quiere decir que ahora la energía no viene de la fuente para alimentar al motor, sino que el motor se comoporta como generador y regresa energía a la fuente. Este es un tema muy interesante, te sugiero te documentes de un buen libro.

El diodo de rodada libre, rueda libre, libre rodada, marcha libre, o como quieran llamarle, simplemente elimina el efecto inductivo en una carga como la de un motor, esto es que si existen voltajes negativos con una carga inductiva, el diodo entra en conducción liberando este voltaje que puede dañar circuitería o algunos componentes electrónicos.


----------

